
REVISING WORLD CUP HISTORY WITH V.A.R - nyc111
https://video.newyorker.com/watch/revising-world-cup-history-with-v-a-r
======
nyc111
They say something very interesting. If VAR existed then Maradona's famous
hand of God goal would have been cancelled and he would have been ejected with
a red card. And the world would never have seen his next goal, one of the
greatest and most beautiful in football history. Just for this reason alone
VAR should be out football. Don't meddle with the natural flaw of the game.
Football is beautiful without VAR.

